# F20 CIC navigation - change countries/area



## bmwownage (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm just looking at ex-japan F20s which has the navigation system professional option, and the car is also optioned with the connectivity via USB and bluetooth. Now the dealer is quoting me ridiculous prices to get local (new zealand/oceania) navigation, and bluetooth, and even for local radio frequencies. 

I have read on websites that maps can be added to the CIC i-drive with the purchase of a FSC code - what else do they need to change or modify after installing the correct maps? will the navigation not work still?

What about bluetooth? does it vary between countries? And i thought radio frequency is just a simple region setting through the i-drive now - are they just trying to rip me off or is there something i'm missing here?

Appreciate any help!
THanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwownage said:


> I'm just looking at ex-japan F20s which has the navigation system professional option, and the car is also optioned with the connectivity via USB and bluetooth. Now the dealer is quoting me ridiculous prices to get local (new zealand/oceania) navigation, and bluetooth, and even for local radio frequencies.
> 
> I have read on websites that maps can be added to the CIC i-drive with the purchase of a FSC code - what else do they need to change or modify after installing the correct maps? will the navigation not work still?
> 
> ...


Japan Head Units are different than all other head units. It is not easy to convert. Besides flashing the Head Unit you need to re-image the Hard Drive with cloned image for ECE Head Unit Hard Drive.

Your best bet is to contact Joe (EuroSurgeonNZ Ltd.), who specializes in this very thing:

http://www.eurosurgeon.co.nz/


----------



## bmwownage (Jan 4, 2014)

thanks for that, i never knew!


----------



## MRiyazH (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi. Did you figure out how to change the region of navigation.. please share if did thanks in advance


----------



## sobanoodle (Sep 1, 2017)

MRiyazH said:


> Hi. Did you figure out how to change the region of navigation.. please share if did thanks in advance


I did successfully, need to do the following:

1. VO-code: [852 instead of 853] and [807 instead of 810] for AU/NZ market (this also automatically converts radio frequencies)
2. Flash HU_CIC using E-Sys (check HW-IDs from SVTactual after SVT Target calculation)
3. Replace Japanese HDD with a ECE image (google,image files available online)
4. Use SWTPatcher-v2 to activate FSCs
5. Use BMW-FSC-Generator_1_0_1_0 for map update code
6. Load 2018 AU/NZ Premium maps

The above applies to a Japan to NZ conversion, use different VO codes for other countries. It is not as complicated as others describe it - a good way for some to charge premiums for such services.


----------



## sobanoodle (Sep 1, 2017)

double post, please delete


----------



## j12345 (Sep 8, 2018)

sobanoodle said:


> I did successfully, need to do the following:
> 
> 1. VO-code: [852 instead of 853] and [807 instead of 810] for AU/NZ market (this also automatically converts radio frequencies)
> 2. Flash HU_CIC using E-Sys (check HW-IDs from SVTactual after SVT Target calculation)
> ...


Hi sobanoodle:

I am doing the change on the region of the navigation from Japan to NZ on my F20. I would like to know if it is necessary to do HU_CIC flashing and the replacement of Japanese HDD with a ECE image? It they are necessary to install the AU/NZ Premium maps on F20. Could you please give me more details about the procedures to do it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sobanoodle (Sep 1, 2017)

j12345 said:


> Hi sobanoodle:
> 
> I am doing the change on the region of the navigation from Japan to NZ on my F20. I would like to know if it is necessary to do HU_CIC flashing and the replacement of Japanese HDD with a ECE image? It they are necessary to install the AU/NZ Premium maps on F20. Could you please give me more details about the procedures to do it? Thanks for your help.


From my own experience and if you want to do it properly - yes.

How-to's for VO-coding and ecu flashing are available on-line, all the necessary files are also available online (free of charge) - software/patch/HDD image and the latest 2018 AU/NZ Premium maps. Google is your best friend.


----------



## j12345 (Sep 8, 2018)

sobanoodle said:


> From my own experience and if you want to do it properly - yes.
> 
> How-to's for VO-coding and ecu flashing are available on-line, all the necessary files are also available online (free of charge) - software/patch/HDD image and the latest 2018 AU/NZ Premium maps. Google is your best friend.


Thanks for your tips and I will surf the net to figure out how to do it.


----------



## euroautoauck (Aug 24, 2019)

sobanoodle said:


> I did successfully, need to do the following:
> 
> 1. VO-code: [852 instead of 853] and [807 instead of 810] for AU/NZ market (this also automatically converts radio frequencies)
> 2. Flash HU_CIC using E-Sys (check HW-IDs from SVTactual after SVT Target calculation)
> ...


Thanks for the instructions, however, it looks like you got the VO codes the wrong way around.
it should be 853 instead of 852 and 810 instead of 807.

We have an F10 2012

So we wrote the FA and we re-coded the whole car. Radio changed, but we received an airbag signal not compatible error : "The coded data of the equipment is being checked with the equipment installation status. No installation of this component is encoded int he equipment. But the component is physically connected at the input or output."

Was this the correct procedure? Or are we only supposed to recode the HU_CIC unit, and not touch the rest?


----------



## Cantaffordaferrari (Dec 2, 2020)

sobanoodle said:


> I did successfully, need to do the following:
> 
> 1. VO-code: [852 instead of 853] and [807 instead of 810] for AU/NZ market (this also automatically converts radio frequencies)
> 2. Flash HU_CIC using E-Sys (check HW-IDs from SVTactual after SVT Target calculation)
> ...


Think this is possible with a 2012 e70 X5?

Also having issues with bimmercode as it can't communicate with headunit so need to get NZ version on there plus, maps and radios.


----------



## Nambimmer20 (Sep 14, 2020)

sobanoodle said:


> I did successfully, need to do the following:
> 
> 1. VO-code: [852 instead of 853] and [807 instead of 810] for AU/NZ market (this also automatically converts radio frequencies)
> 2. Flash HU_CIC using E-Sys (check HW-IDs from SVTactual after SVT Target calculation)
> ...


Hi ,would you be able to help me with my F01


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Nambimmer20 said:


> Hi ,would you be able to help me with my F01


If you are able to write ece image on existing disc i can help you do the rest. I already have a clone image. Just need to write it with acronis.


----------



## Nambimmer20 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you, I will need to find out how to write the ece image. New here


----------

